# SEEKING: Furry Video/Audio Chat?



## Zexyz (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if any kind of live-cam chat-room exists for furs? Maybe an open Skype account? Something video-chat, or even just an audio-party line? I can't draw and type at the same time, since I never taught myself to use a keyboard with my toes.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Try chatroulette. I'm sure you'll get lucky with that.

I found two girls who were actually interested in hardblush... so yeah.


----------



## Reyu (Jun 2, 2012)

Zexyz said:


> Does anyone know if any kind of live-cam chat-room exists for furs? Maybe an open Skype account? Something video-chat, or even just an audio-party line? I can't draw and type at the same time, since I never taught myself to use a keyboard with my toes.



If you ever want to video chat you can find me on skype 
Full Name: Reyu Ookami
or you can join

http://www.stickam.com/group/furries


----------

